# Long range hunting rifle



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Been pondering for a while and trying to figure out which one to start looking for. I reload already so that will help with the ammo. Here are the wo contenders I am either thinking the 338 LAPUA or 300 RUM. Main animal that will be hunted is the elk betwee 200 and 700 yards. My current goto gun is my trusty 264 win mag, I'm just looking at stepping it up a couple Of notches. The 264 is a shoOter consistent at 600 I'm just looking for a little more umph


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

300 Win mag or if your shoulder will take it....30-378 mag...


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a 338 lapua from Savage and love it. I have shot it accurately out to 1000yds. I think both would have enough energy but be safe and go with the .338...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

bobbycocano said:


> I have a 338 lapua from Savage and love it. I have shot it accurately out to 1000yds. I think both would have enough energy but be safe and go with the .338...


My nephew just bought this same gun. I want one.


----------



## stamford52 (Mar 23, 2012)

7 mag,140 grain Barnes X at 260 yards was sufficient for me


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

They are great guns. Only problem with them is that they are super heavy. It doesn't bother me but if I was planning on hunting quite a bit I would have gone with the 110 FCH.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Hunting gun and bench/long range rifles can be two completely different things. A hunting rifle should, IMO, be able to shoot cold bore, one or two shots, accuracy at the range you need. Bench gun must shoot multiple rounds with the same consistent accuracy. Difference is the barrel and the weight of the rifle. Bench rifles are too heavy to carry in the field. Most Rem 700s in 7mag or 300 mag with just a 3x9 scope can deliver the cold bore shots for hunting at the ranges you describe out to around 500 yds. WITH the correct optics and range finding equipment, you can get the rest of the yards.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Browning .300 mag here. I've nailed a few at 800+, although I've missed a few too... (probably me & not the gun or ammo). Sucks to get older.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

If his .264 does out to 600yds I doubt he wants another that is good to 600yds. I'd say .338 should keep you happy.


----------



## TXNavalOperator (Sep 7, 2011)

338 Lapua. That round has done more than just put meat on the table. It has brought men home. That in itself, says a lot.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Another true long range rifle that can deliver the knockdown power to kill an elk at 700 yds is the 7mm STW.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

coogerpop said:


> 300 Win mag or if your shoulder will take it....30-378 mag...


Have to second the 30-378wm (weatherby mag). Brother has one with a break and a good recoil pad and it shoots well, to say the least. Almost comfy to shoot


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

30-378 WBY or 338 Lapua are both excellent choices for what you are looking to do.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I know jack O Connor killed a bazillion elk with a 130 gr 270, but that 264 is probably shooting 140 grainers, and I want a lot more than that for the wapiti.

don't have one, but I really have my eye on that 338 lapua cartridge.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*338 vs 300 ultra*

338 is a bad stick , #1 heavy to tote around in high altitude . Shoot to 1,000 yards easy .
300 ultra will get you there to you can built a lighter gun a little less recoil .
300 win mag will get you there also also better mountain gun .
The 300s will be a little cheaper to shoot if that matters .
I am partial to the 300 ultra , I have an sendaro 700 with a brake, with a night force scope tips scales at 11 pounds . Still heavy but manageable 
I have shot my friends savage 338 lupa sweet gun it pushes the scales at 15 pounds .

I would go shoot both and see what you like better , then choose .


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

264 pushes the scales with bipod at 11.5-12 lbs currently shooting 140 grain Bergers at 3060fps it also eats 140 gr rem corelokts loaded to 3060fps well and has taken 7 elk between 120 yds and 586 yds. With these 2 loads. I'm thinkIng hard about the savage LRH in 338 LAPUA but the 300 ultra is also calling. My cousin has the 300 and loves his. Does anybody else have experience with the 338? The 7STW is also sweet a Verry good friend has one.


----------



## Deep Hunter (May 22, 2004)

I have a 300 Win Mag, 7MM,300 Rem Ultra Mag, and a 300 Rem Short Action Ultra Mag and have hunted Elk with all of them. The 300 Ultra mags win hands down, the short action has amazed me. I killed an elk over 400 yds last year with the short. The short action loses a little on the balistics to the long action but makes up for it by being easier to shoot and much lighter.


----------



## Redsmacker (May 21, 2008)

There's also .300wsm or .325wsm. If weight is an issue you can get both in a Winchester Model 70 Featherweight. Guy on my lease has the Mod70 in .300wsm and it's lighter than my Rem 700 30-06. He hand loads Barnes 180gr TSX and that rifle is a tack driver with about the same recoil as my 30-06.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

I have two 264's a pre Win and a Rem.
I hand loaded 160 round nose for elk and it worked good. I don't hunt with them any more. 
I went to the 300 ultra mag. It too is retired now and I only hunt white tails with my browning 7 mag stainless stalker. But those were the days.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

6.5 Creedmoore Ruger No1 Varmint.Turned a few coyotes inside out at 650 +.220 Swift Remington 700 NightForce 5.5x24x56 30mm tube ruined a ton of coyotes.Love shooting dogs.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

MLK said:


> Been pondering for a while and trying to figure out which one to start looking for. I reload already so that will help with the ammo. Here are the wo contenders I am either thinking the 338 LAPUA or 300 RUM. Main animal that will be hunted is the elk betwee 200 and 700 yards. My current goto gun is my trusty 264 win mag, I'm just looking at stepping it up a couple Of notches. The 264 is a shoOter consistent at 600 I'm just looking for a little more umph


1.5moa at 700yds is just under a ft dia... pretty tall order.


----------



## WhiteStar (Aug 4, 2005)

338 Lapua and 30-378 weatherby, here.. cant go wrong with either one.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I go with eather 338 lapua or 7mm stw I had a stw shooting factory ammo was a tack driver. But it over 60.00 bucks a box now.Im sure 338 not any cheaper is a little harder to find local


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

You don't need a Lapua to get the job done at very long ranges. 30 SAUM is a fantastic round as is the 7mm STW. I wouldn't shoot long ranges with a gun right off the rack either. I think you should get a gun made by a long range rifle maker like Hill Country Rifles or McWhorter rifles or get someone to full accurize a rifle for you. I was looking the other day and McWhorter had some rifles that were shooting in the .25 inch group range which is incredible. The best long range rifle maker is Gunwerks and I am saving up for one now.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

300 RUM 180 grn barnes


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

I shoot a 300 Win Mag Sendero w/ a Bushnell Elite 4x12. I've killed 2 muledeer at 406 and 412 using 150 gr Scirocco 11 bullets. If I shoot farther than that I would use a 165 gr bullet. Wind plays heck on bullets over that distance.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

dont forget about the 300 wby.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Remington used to make a 700 p in 338 lapua for right around 1,000

Keep in mind that a lighter gun will be easier to pack in thinner air but for me i can hold steady a heavier gun. This is especially if you walk and stalk or have to pack and animal out. The disadvantage to shooing an animal 800 yards away is you still have get to them.

If you want to get real mad there is always the 338-378 KT


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

MLK said:


> Been pondering for a while and trying to figure out which one to start looking for. I reload already so that will help with the ammo. Here are the wo contenders I am either thinking the 338 LAPUA or 300 RUM. Main animal that will be hunted is the elk betwee 200 and 700 yards. My current goto gun is my trusty 264 win mag, I'm just looking at stepping it up a couple Of notches. The 264 is a shoOter consistent at 600 I'm just looking for a little more umph


700 yards, shooting from mountain to mountain Kinda takes all the sport out of Stalking elk doesn't it? I find it impressive to be able to shoot up to 1000 yards but IMHO that should be limited to targets and hog/predator hunting. The real sport is stalking or figuring out there feeding habits and shooting within 100 yards.


----------



## okierifleman (Mar 20, 2012)

These long range threads never cease to amaze me. Why in the world would you want to try and shoot an elk at 700 yards? If you cannot get closer than that, you arent much of a hunter. MOST people, and I repeat that, most people do not have the equipment AND the skill to make a cold bore shot at that distance under hunting conditions. There are too many variables at that range. My advice? Use your .264 WM and get closer. If you want to shoot something at 700 yards, shoot some paper. That way, if you are a little off, no big deal. There isnt some bull elk running around with his hind quarter blown off.


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

okierifleman said:


> These long range threads never cease to amaze me. Why in the world would you want to try and shoot an elk at 700 yards? If you cannot get closer than that, you arent much of a hunter. MOST people, and I repeat that, most people do not have the equipment AND the skill to make a cold bore shot at that distance under hunting conditions. There are too many variables at that range. My advice? Use your .264 WM and get closer. If you want to shoot something at 700 yards, shoot some paper. That way, if you are a little off, no big deal. There isnt some bull elk running around with his hind quarter blown off.


Exactly what I was saying!


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

300 Win or Weatherby. They .338 is about 6.50 every time you pull the trigger. Long range shooting in a hunting scenario can be tricky. And if you can find a .338 that you are willing to tug around the mountains and still shoot because it is that light - let me know, I want one. The Lapuas I have seen are mainly bench guns. The hunting versions I have seen have "Stomp your arse" written all over them. Just my .02

You have good taste in the .264, it is a fine round. I shoot one and it is sweet and deadly!


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Went with the 338Lapua in the Savage 110FCP, added a FN check rest for better cheek weld and eye to scope alignment. Running the 300 grain Berger Hybrid Hunting bullets at 2677 fps with almost 2500lb/ft of energy at 750 yards. Put in the time on the load development and the rifle shoots 3/4 MOA at 100 yards off a bipod in prone position and I can keep it under 7" at 600 with little to no wind. Have a SWFA 5-20X50 HD first focal plane mil dot reticle and .10 mil turrets that are very repeatable mounted in Seekins rings and it is very clear.

As for shooting them at a closer range and being able to stalk up on them to within a 100-200 yards, that is my main goal. The elk I took this year was at 190 yards with the 338 Lapua, could have killed him with my daughters 243 at this range if I would have had it. I closed the distance on an open mesa from 1400 yards to 190 crawling on hands and knees in 10" of snow to crest a small rise for the last 75 yard on the meadow for a clear shot.

As for being able to confidently take one at 700 yards only 114 yards farther than I have taken with my 264, is not that big of deal, I just wanted to carry a little more horse power than the 264 was. Lots of factors come into play when taking these mid range shots, I take all these into play, one of the most important, is the animal has to be in a calm situation usually standing still grazing. When you are driving round trip almost 3000 miles, paying $1000 in fuel, almost $600 in a tag, spending 6 days on the side of a mountain in small rough built cabin with no running water, or amenities except for the hotel room on the way up and the way home. It pays to have put in the time and own the equipment to be able to shoot farther. I don't want to be coming home with the tag saying that I had elk in front of me on the property I hunt and could not shoot one because he was farther than 200 yards away. I do agree with most that one must put in the time behind a rifle and should not just go out and buy a magnum rifle with off the shelf ammo and a $150 Walmart scope and plan on shooting an animal past 300 yards.

As for those that do not believe that it is ethical to shoot an animal past 
yards, you are both right and wrong. Again if you don't put in the time or have the proper equipment, you shouldn't. If you do have the equipment and put in the time, go for it.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Well said!



MLK said:


> Went with the 338Lapua in the Savage 110FCP, added a FN check rest for better cheek weld and eye to scope alignment. Running the 300 grain Berger Hybrid Hunting bullets at 2677 fps with almost 2500lb/ft of energy at 750 yards. Put in the time on the load development and the rifle shoots 3/4 MOA at 100 yards off a bipod in prone position and I can keep it under 7" at 600 with little to no wind. Have a SWFA 5-20X50 HD first focal plane mil dot reticle and .10 mil turrets that are very repeatable mounted in Seekins rings and it is very clear.
> 
> As for shooting them at a closer range and being able to stalk up on them to within a 100-200 yards, that is my main goal. The elk I took this year was at 190 yards with the 338 Lapua, could have killed him with my daughters 243 at this range if I would have had it. I closed the distance on an open mesa from 1400 yards to 190 crawling on hands and knees in 10" of snow to crest a small rise for the last 75 yard on the meadow for a clear shot.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Exactly what I was saying!


Right on. And even if you can hit one at that range, chances are real good you will never find it. Try shooting something at that range then even come within 100 yards of where he was when you hit him....not going to be easy.

We have hunted out west for 40+ years, and, IMO it is best to try to get within 300 yards to make your shot. I can't tell you how many guys I have seen wound animals at long range and lose them.

Nothing wrong with have a long range shooter, I love shooting targets out to 500-800 yards. Even though I know I can probably hit something live out at that range, I know there is a good chance I will not find them if there is tree's and ground cover.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats why you line up land marks and never leave your location until someone else is there to help guide you to where you last saw the animal. Its unreal how different things look when say your on a mountain side looking down then you walk down the hill.



bigfishtx said:


> Right on. And even if you can hit one at that range, chances are real good you will never find it. Try shooting something at that range then even come within 100 yards of where he was when you hit him....not going to be easy.
> 
> We have hunted out west for 40+ years, and, IMO it is best to try to get within 300 yards to make your shot. I can't tell you how many guys I have seen wound animals at long range and lose them.
> 
> Nothing wrong with have a long range shooter, I love shooting targets out to 500-800 yards. Even though I know I can probably hit something live out at that range, I know there is a good chance I will not find them if there is tree's and ground cover.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Bottomsup said:


> Thats why you line up land marks and never leave your location until someone else is there to help guide you to where you last saw the animal. Its unreal how different things look when say your on a mountain side looking down then you walk down the hill.


I understand that, but, what if you are alone


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Better get accurate land marks and GPS locations.



bigfishtx said:


> I understand that, but, what if you are alone


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Long range hunting*

Make long range shots on animals are way different than shooting targets , if you plan on shooting animals out past 500 yards you better have a spotter ! Especially in mountains , as long as you can make the shot and have practiced at longer ranges I see nothing wrong with it . Now the hunters that never practice and do not know what their rifle and bullets do . Should not take long range shots . For me I am not going to have an animal of a lifetime walk away because it was at extended range . But I shoot a lot and know what my rifles will do . By the way nice elk !

Discussion like this are always interesting , kind of like high fence , low fence , no fence . Rifle , bow , pistol , spear , knife hunting discussions . I think as long as is legal method and the animal is DRT it really does not matter what you hunt with or how far you shoot them . IMOP


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Accurate land marks, known distance, compass, shoot them close to a road where you can drive up to them with the truck. Again if you don't think you can find him after the shot then don't shoot him in the first place. Just one of the factors that t you must take into consideration before you shoot. And I you are by yourself and can't drive up to them in the truck, you better be ready for one to two full days of packing your elk out.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

artys only said:


> Make long range shots on animals are way different than shooting targets , if you plan on shooting animals out past 500 yards you better have a spotter ! Especially in mountains , as long as you can make the shot and have practiced at longer ranges I see nothing wrong with it . Now the hunters that never practice and do not know what their rifle and bullets do . Should not take long range shots . For me I am not going to have an animal of a lifetime walk away because it was at extended range . But I shoot a lot and know what my rifles will do . By the way nice elk !
> 
> Discussion like this are always interesting , kind of like high fence , low fence , no fence . Rifle , bow , pistol , spear , knife hunting discussions . I think as long as is legal method and the animal is DRT it really does not matter what you hunt with or how far you shoot them . IMOP


That is my point exactly. I put the time in with the rifle. It's not for everyone and there are a lot of hunters that should not shoot a rifle past 200 yards and some shouldn't shoot past 100. Thanks he is one of my smaller ones but makes number 11 and has been very tasty.


----------

